# Ceramic coated exhaust manifolds



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm doing a complete engine rebuild on my original 389. Needed some attention since I dropped a valve. Anyway, On a freshly detailed engine I hate to see discolored exhaust manifolds after a little run time. I have decided to have my exhaust manifolds ceramic coated with a factory original look coating. The coating will withstand 2000 degree temps. Has anyone had any experience with this? The cost is $165 which I don't feel is too bad.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Who's doing the coating for you?

One thing I'd recommend since you're rebuilding the engine. On that first fire-up and cam break-in, don't do it with your nice newly coated manifolds. Do that with an "old" set, then after the cam break-in and everything, swap on your nice ones. That's because during that first run the engine will tend to get pretty hot, maybe hot enough to mess up your new coating. Better safe than sorry...

Bear


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

BearGFR said:


> Who's doing the coating for you?
> 
> One thing I'd recommend since you're rebuilding the engine. On that first fire-up and cam break-in, don't do it with your nice newly coated manifolds. Do that with an "old" set, then after the cam break-in and everything, swap on your nice ones. That's because during that first run the engine will tend to get pretty hot, maybe hot enough to mess up your new coating. Better safe than sorry...
> 
> Bear


Thanks for the tip! A small operation out of Amana, Iowa called Cool Concepts is doing the work. They have been doing ceramic and powder coating for area street rodders and bikers for about seven years. They don't advertise much. Their work comes from "word of mouth" recommendations.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I bead blasted mine about 2 years ago and painted them with stove paint from a rattle can...about $8. The color is a dark gray, and so far, in 5000 miles, they're still perfect. I'm amazed. I used the same stuff on my model T exhaust 7 years ago, and still rust free and perfect. For Pontiacs that are driven, it is normal for paint to be burnt on the exhaust ports of the heads and on the intake runners. Nature of the beast. If you run it and drive it, it won't look 'perfect' for long.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I had some manifolds coated by jet hot a few years ago. Looked great, but after 2 years I saw some light surface rust in a couple of spots. I sent them back, not pleased and told them to put heavier coating on them. They did, no charge, and they looked great after that. That's one thing I also hate to see on a nicely detailed motor is rusty manifolds or headers.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> For Pontiacs that are driven, it is normal for paint to be burnt on the exhaust ports of the heads and on the intake runners. Nature of the beast. If you run it and drive it, it won't look 'perfect' for long.


It makes me laugh at car shows when you see a GTO motor perfectly detailed and then the guy tries to say that the car is a DD. :lol:


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> I bead blasted mine about 2 years ago and painted them with stove paint from a rattle can...about $8. The color is a dark gray, and so far, in 5000 miles, they're still perfect. I'm amazed. I used the same stuff on my model T exhaust 7 years ago, and still rust free and perfect. For Pontiacs that are driven, it is normal for paint to be burnt on the exhaust ports of the heads and on the intake runners. Nature of the beast. If you run it and drive it, it won't look 'perfect' for long.


I do run and drive mine. That's probably how I dropped the valve. I'm not interested in the car looking perfect but I do like it looking good. Rusty, discolored exhaust manifolds don't look good to me. I've got another ride that I will try the rattle can stove paint on and see how it holds up. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

I have two cars with ceramic coated headers. both sets have held up well. the coating are supposed to increase power and keep heat lower under the hood.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Just read an article in the latest Muscle Car Review mag that talks about restoring cast iron manifolds. They said the manifold coatings by Eastwood show good results (granted, not as good as ceramic). I cleaned my new RAM Air manifolds with degreaser (before install) and painted 2 coats of Eastwood Gray. So far look perfect after a few Dyno pulls and running the car in my garage. I do not expect them to stay nice for years, but the claim is you can get a "few thousand" miles out of it. Cost was $25 for a pint of paint, so we will see how it goes...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

leeklm said:


> Just read an article in the latest Muscle Car Review mag that talks about restoring cast iron manifolds. They said the manifold coatings by Eastwood show good results (granted, not as good as ceramic). I cleaned my new RAM Air manifolds with degreaser (before install) and painted 2 coats of Eastwood Gray. So far look perfect after a few Dyno pulls and running the car in my garage. I do not expect them to stay nice for years, but the claim is you can get a "few thousand" miles out of it. Cost was $25 for a pint of paint, so we will see how it goes...


The pic is of the manifolds I just removed. I painted them with Eastwoods manifold paint 2 years ago to topcoat the half assed job I did when the engine was in the car. I have over 5K on them total.

There is a shelf life to the manifold paint: 1 year unopened can. 6 mos after opening. The paint was a good 2 years past its shelf life when it was given to me, I used it anyway. Even after the shelf life the paint is still perfect. 

My new manifolds and flanges I applied 2 coats of Eastwoods paint (still in shelf life) They look fabulous. When the motor was fired up with them on the fresh paint smell permeated the air with no smoke. 

I am sold on Eastwood's products. Even from a rattle can the flow is great makes a novice look like a pro. The splatter paint? NO over spray from it.

The stove paint is a great idea!!!!


----------

